# Die DOOFEN



## irokese (28. Sep. 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

Habe kürzlich Seerosen geschenkt bekommen, extra fürn kleinen Teich. Freude kam auf bei mir, aber nich lange. Die doofen Fische fressen (die freuen sich wohl auch) alle kommenden Triebe ab. 2 stehen ca.0,50m im Wasser und die anderren 2 auf dem Grund so ca. 1,60m (alle in Pflanzkörbe).Was kann ich dagen machen, schümpfen nützt nix.

Danke und Schüss Ralf


----------



## Kalle (28. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Die DOOFEN*

Hallo,

entweder gewinnen die Fische oder die Seerose......

... aber es scheint das die Fische gewinnen.

Fische raus     oder   Seerose raus.....


----------



## karsten. (28. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Die DOOFEN*

Hallo
sagt es doch RICHTIG !
nicht einfach nur Fische
Koi´s und Pflanzen geht eben nur bedingt.
Planzenfilter und/oder abgetrennte Pflanzenbereiche 
ist doch so unüblich nicht.
ich kenne jemanden der jeden Tag einen Salatkopf reinschmeißt.  

mfG


----------



## irokese (28. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Die DOOFEN*

Hallo,

Danke euch erst mal, sind ja schöne Aussichten. Pflanzfilter ist noch inne mache, er wird aber zu klein werden für die Rosen, ca. 1,50x0,50m, ist halt nur als Zierde gedacht. Ein abgetrenter Bereich im Teich geht auch nich, dafür ist er zu klein. Jeden tach Salat, (ich denke den kenn ich auch) den bekomme noch nich ma ich. Schaun wir mal was ma da machen, schade eigendlich.

Gruß und Schüss Ralf


----------



## Annett (28. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Die DOOFEN*

Hi,

wie wäre es die Seerosen mit Kaninchendraht einzuzäunen? Bis hoch?
Sieht zwar "sehr hübsch" aus, aber wenn's hilft.


----------



## kwoddel (28. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Die DOOFEN*

Hallo Ralf
Ja ich kenne den auch mt dem Salat      aber es hilft !!!! Aber ich wüßte noch ein Tip!!!!     





















































































Schmeiss die Seerosen raus : : :


----------



## Thorsten (28. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Die DOOFEN*

Hi Ralf,

Koi und Pflanzen passen in der Regel nicht zusammen.

Der Tip mit dem Salat oder auch das "einzäunen" der Seerose ist nicht schlecht...im übrigen, sooo teuer ist der Salat nun auch nicht.

Probiere es mal aus, bei mir hat es geholfen!


----------



## kwoddel (28. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Die DOOFEN*

Hallo Ralf
Und wenn die den Salat nicht fressen wollen, zwischen den Blättern ein wenig Futter verstecken und stell dich ja mal nicht so schrappig an


----------



## Uli (28. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Die DOOFEN*

hi,
glücklicherweise verschonen meine koi,meine pflanzen und seerosen.
gruß uli


----------



## kwoddel (28. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Die DOOFEN*

Hallo
Ich glaube zur Zeit wird der Ralf selber im Teich liegen und vor Wut die Seerosen essen, weil sein Verein "S04" verloren hat


----------



## Thorsten (28. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Die DOOFEN*

Hi BB Frank,

sag mal, gehts auch eine oder zwei Schriftgrößen *kleiner*....denk mal an unsere User ohne DSL

DANKE!


----------



## irokese (29. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Die DOOFEN*

Hallo ihr,

ja ja ich hab verstanden, Regina hat schon Salat gekauft. Und Frank du muss nich noch Salz inne Wunde streuen, bin ja so Traurig.


----------



## irokese (29. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Die DOOFEN*

Hallo Gerald Asamoah, du schwatten bomber,

wünsch dich ma ne gute Besserung wa und dasse schnell heilen tus den Fuß, dasse ballt widda Tore schießen tus für die blau weißen ne,

also Glück Auf Gerald


----------



## gabi (29. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Die DOOFEN*

Hrm, hrm,

welche blau weißen? ???
Ein bisschen Sprachkunde in bayrisch nötig?

Das heißt immer noch weißblau.

Viele Grüße von Gabi
die heute noch Richtung München abdüst
um mal wieder aufs Oktoberfest zu kommen


----------



## kwoddel (29. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Die DOOFEN*

Hallo Gabi
kennste nicht die Blau-weissen oder Königsblauen?
Also los!!!


Blau und Weiß, wie lieb ich Dich 
Blau und Weiß, verlass mich nicht 
Blau und Weiß ist ja der Himmel nur 
Blau und Weiß ist unsere Fußballgarnitur 

Hätten wir ein Königreich 
Machten wir es den Schalkern gleich 
Alle Mädchen, die so jung und schön 
Müssten alle Blau und Weiß spazieren gehn 

Mohammed war ein Prophet 
Der vom Fußballspielen nichts versteht 
Doch aus all der schönen Farbenpracht 
Hat er sich das Blau und Weiße ausgedacht

Tausend Feuer in der Nacht 
Haben uns das große Glück gebracht 
Tausend Freunde, die zusammenstehn 
Dann wird der FC Schalke niemals untergehn. 


und wer kennt schon Bayern?    



darf ja nicht größer schreiben sonst werde ich sofort wieder vom Cheffe angepfiffen


----------



## jochen (29. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Die DOOFEN*

Hallo Kwoddel,

und die Weißblauen sind natürlich die Münchner Löwen... 1 1 

steht ja schon in der Bayernhymne...

Gott erhalte uns die Farben deines Himmels weiß und blau... 

das meinte Gabi,

denn wie du ja schon geschrieben hast, 
wer kennt schon den FCB...   

PS,

Ich glaube jetzt gehts zu weit, die erste Mahnung vom Cheffe droht...duck und wech...


----------



## Dr.J (29. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Die DOOFEN*

Hallo Leute,

was hat das eigentlich noch mit dem ursprünglichen Thema zu tun? 

Wenn das eigentliche Thema abgeschlossen ist, dann können wir hier ja zu machen. *boah bin ich heute wieder streng* 

@Kwoddel

 das ist die richtige Schriftgrösse für dich   *und wech*


----------



## kwoddel (29. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Die DOOFEN*

Hi Herr Oberlehrer!
Da sieht man wieder das du keine Ahnung hast, aber auch nicht die geringste!! Also ab in die Ecke und Kl...e halten


----------



## Dr.J (29. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Die DOOFEN*

@Kwoddel

muss man das jetzt verstehen?


----------



## kwoddel (29. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Die DOOFEN*

Hallo Jürgen
Sag ich doch


----------



## Joachim (29. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Die DOOFEN*

Hi,

grüße vom 2. größten Nörgler: Kwoddel, deine Signatur ist ja abba imma noch zu groß ...  *undschnellummeeckegeh*   

@Dr.J
Notier dir den Tag heut - der Frank (Kwoddel) hat seine Schrift verkleinert!


----------



## Uli (29. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Die DOOFEN*

hi,
und ich dachte das ich hier nur was von teich und fisch höre 
gruß uli


----------



## Thorsten (29. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Die DOOFEN*

KINDERGARTEN


----------



## kwoddel (29. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Die DOOFEN*

Hallo Uli
Ein paar Fussballdoofe muss es eben überall geben, auch die aus dem Kindergarten wissen darüber Bescheid, neee Thorsten?


----------



## Frank (29. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Die DOOFEN*

Nabend,

so, und wenn jetzt alle genug über KINDERGÄRTEN, Nörgler und *Schriftgrößen* diskutiert haben, 
dann kann der Irokese ja mal in seinen Garten gehen und schauen wie es seinen Seerosen geht. 
Wenns die immer noch von den Koi angegangen werden, dann kann er ja mal bei den "Königsblauen" anfragen. 
Wenn die schon ned Fußball spielen können haben die ja vielleicht Zeit auf seine Seerosen im Teich aufzupassen, das sie ned gefressen werden. 

Tse, tse ...


----------



## jochen (29. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Die DOOFEN*

Hallo Irokese,

vielleicht solltest du mal ein Bayernposter hinter der Seerose anbringen, das verjagt jeden anständigen Koi...   

jetzt mal wieder ernsthaft,

ich hatte auch lange überlegt Gartenteich (gemeint naturnah mit Fischbesatz) oder eben reiner Koiteich.
Da ich gerne Pflanzen im Teich möchte und ich eh nicht soviel Platz habe, wurde es eben ersteres.
Eine sehr schöne Alternative für Koiteiche sind meiner Meinung nach die bepflanzten Schwimminseln. Natürlich nicht für Seerosen.

Also Kopf hoch du wirst schon ein wenig Grün in den Teich bekommen, und Geralds Bein wird wieder heilen... 

Wer richtig leiden will wird Löwenfan... 
Aber jetzt reichts mit Fußball.


----------



## irokese (30. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Die DOOFEN*

Hallo Ihr,

danke euch für die Tips, werd mir mal was einfallen lassen. Melde mich dann wenns klappt oder auch nich. Werd erst mal sehen das ich die Ufermatte drann bekomme, und da irgend wie die Pflanzen befestige. Abba Hauptsache die Fische fühlen sich wohl. Der Winter kommt bestimmt und da kann man in Ruhe planen, man muß ja nich alles jetzt sofort übers Knie brechen.

Gruß und Schüss Ralf


----------



## Annett (30. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Die DOOFEN*

Hallo Ralf,

wenn ich Deine Beschreibung bezüglich Ufermatten so lese, frage ich mich ehrlich gesagt, warum Du keine Taschenmatten genommen hast. 
Wäre doch das einfachste gewesen. In die Taschen kann man Steine zum Beschweren legen und Pflanzen setzen.
Im Nachhinein würde ich Lochgestein mit Edelstahldraht annähen oder Holz, das nicht mehr aufschwimmen kann. Ich selbst habe Taschen mit Edelstahldraht an die Matten genäht, weil es damals noch keine Taschenmatten gab. War eine S..arbeit. Mit einem größeren Klecks Mörtel auf dem unteren Teil der Ufermatten könntest Du das Aufschwimmen vielleicht auch schon unterbinden! Wird glaube ich sogar von NG so empfohlen.

Probieren geht halt über studieren


----------



## irokese (30. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Die DOOFEN*

Hallo Annett,

Ja hab ich mich nachher auch gefragt als ich sie schon bestellt hatte. Aber als ich anfing zu bauen wurde ich immer hecktischer und habe hier und da was gelesen, und wollte alles haben. Nur obs auch zusammen passt und aussieht habe ich nicht überlegt. Aber aus Fehlern lernt man(n) ja bekanntlich. Muß mir halt jetzt was einfallen lassen, selber Schuld, aber macht auch spass. 

Schönen Gruß 

Ralf


----------

